# Purr! I'm new!



## TuxieLove (Mar 30, 2007)

I see this place has a ton of wonderful cat-slaves. I like that! I, myself, am a slave to 3 furbabes: Jones, Sasha, & Marley.

Jones & Sasha will be 3 in May. Marley turned 1 in January.

I hope to meet everyone!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Hey Tuxie! Welcome! We'd love to see pictures!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

HI & Welcome! Petts & Purrs from me and my fur gang


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Please post pictures when you get a chance :wink:  .


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi and welcome , enjoy your time with us .


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hey! Welcome and please post pictures!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome TuxieLove :wink:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, TuxieLove! Welcome to the forum.  I imagine you have a tuxedo cat. They are so very pretty. Please post pictures, so I can drool!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

:kittyturn Hi... nice to see you here... Welcome to Cat Forum...


----------

